# ==>ACS June 2017



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hello All,

Lets use this thread to identify and follow the ACS process with required documents for the same.

This thread is for the beginners who are planning to apply for ACS and also to everybody else who can help, share experience for the ACS.

Thanks all ..


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

My first query is whether we need to address the experience letter to the ACS team or we can have "To whomsoever it may concern".

I understand we need to mentioned the following:
Name of the employee
Name of the Company
Location of the company
Number of hours per week
Salary if possible
the duration of the employment

followed by the roles and responsibilities.


*Sample:*
TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that Mr. XXX (ID: XXX) was employed with XXX, India as XXX on a full time basis of 40 hours per week from December 2007 till December 2008. 

He/she possesses good expertise on the domain like XXX and is competent in XXX/XXX capabilities with professional, educational and behavioral competencies.

In this position, Mr. XXXX roles, responsibilities and duties were as follows: 


please let me know your comments on the same.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> My first query is whether we need to address the experience letter to the ACS team or we can have "To whomsoever it may concern".
> 
> I understand we need to mentioned the following:
> Name of the employee
> ...



Just make sure that the name, designation and contact details of the person signing the Reference letter is given.
Also that the letter is issued on the company letterhead which gives the addresses and contact details of the company
It need not be addressed to ACS, To whom it may concern is good enough

cheers


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hey Newbienz,
I am getting this on the Company Letter head but it would contain the signature of the person who is giving the letter.. along with his or her designation.... the company letter head would contain the contact details or the board number but not specific contact number of the person.

Do i need to ask for the signing person contact number to be mentioned??

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> I am getting this on the Company Letter head but it would contain the signature of the person who is giving the letter.. along with his or her designation.... the company letter head would contain the contact details or the board number but not specific contact number of the person.
> 
> Do i need to ask for the signing person contact number to be mentioned??
> ...


It would be better if you could get the contact number of the person signing the letter

I did

Cheers


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for your quick reply ...and people like make this forum awesome ..


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> auspr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Newbienz,
> ...


Hi Guys, but i think if u get employer reference letter on official letterhead which is kind of system generated for most of the mnc's having company borad and fax number , it can not be modified to put personal number of the person signing it which is kind of default HR head .
Anyway if acs want they can ask for that person by calling on board number.
Plz suggest if at all its mandatory.

Secondly...earlier too i asked this qstn regarding mention of location where employment was completed.companies like ibm cts etc dun mention location in their letter...is it really mandatory..i read it on acs guidelines that it is needed...but somebody on forum had replied it is needed when u worked in multiple location otherwise not required.plz help me here???

Thirdly...lets say i have 8 years of experience and i possess comp sci degree
Now the first two years will be deducted for suitablity criteria...qstn is do i really need to give employer ref letter for this to acs...or no.need...ultimately i wont gent any points for these 2 years...or it is needed to be submitted no matter if it will be deducted and become non relevant exp

Replies are much appreciated...as i m plnng to go for acs so wanted the info on people's exp here..??
Thanks a lot.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Guys, but i think if u get employer reference letter on official letterhead which is kind of system generated for most of the mnc's having company borad and fax number , it can not be modified to put personal number of the person signing it which is kind of default HR head .
> Anyway if acs want they can ask for that person by calling on board number.
> Plz suggest if at all its mandatory.
> 
> ...


Hi ..i agree with on the fact that the board number is present on the company letter head .. what newbiez said is good to have if we can get to print their phone number.. which many a times is not possible as the companies have digital signatures of the HR head where you might not get any other information alternative to this what we can do is attach a business card scan to the same document i guess..

the location generally is mentioned in the first two lines which generally says "xyz was employed at abc pvt ltd in bangalore india as 123 on full time basis of 40 hours per week from date till date"


3 rd question i think i will let the experienced speak about it .. cause it is a combination of ICT Units and Duties .. 


Thanks and all the best ... by the way which code you are applying ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Guys, but i think if u get employer reference letter on official letterhead which is kind of system generated for most of the mnc's having company borad and fax number , it can not be modified to put personal number of the person signing it which is kind of default HR head .
> Anyway if acs want they can ask for that person by calling on board number.
> Plz suggest if at all its mandatory.
> 
> ...


3. You have to give the complete set of papers for the initial 2 years also irrespective of whether ACS will ultimately allow it or not.

If you dont, they may deduct the next 2 years also for which you have given the complete papers and just ignore the initial 2 years

Please dont try to prejudge the ACS assessment and submit all the documents as per ACS guidelines

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, but i think if u get employer reference letter on official letterhead which is kind of system generated for most of the mnc's having company borad and fax number , it can not be modified to put personal number of the person signing it which is kind of default HR head .
> ...


Thanks for reply.
I am planning for 261313
But this location thing companies not able to mention..dun know why. rest all details are there...just that location is not there....
Not sure to go for SD or just submit whatever i have...one guy told me on forum that not necessary if worked at single location.....again not sure he had actaully experienced that or said from just inference 
Also this business card is also not possible to get provided if u r still work for the company..if it has been say like more than 5 6 years..i dun think those guys will share their contact details...
Not sure have to see....any expert advice guys!!!!!!????


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, but i think if u get employer reference letter on official letterhead which is kind of system generated for most of the mnc's having company borad and fax number , it can not be modified to put personal number of the person signing it which is kind of default HR head .
> ...


Hi Buddy,
Do u know anything about this location thing.....otherwise i will have to get SD for most of the companies experience...
Only place india is mentioned is in the letter header where company address is mentioned ...
And thnx i will make sure that submit the details for first two years as well..
My only bugbear is location not specified for me....
Becuase of this thing letter from my 3 past employers will be renedered useless....
I will have to go for SD ..is it good idea??
Any advice / suggestion workaround????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Do u know anything about this location thing.....otherwise i will have to get SD for most of the companies experience...
> Only place india is mentioned is in the letter header where company address is mentioned ...
> And thnx i will make sure that submit the details for first two years as well..
> ...


Please post the complete details of the reference letters much as possible 

If possible, send a scan to me as pm of a reference letter
Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Buddy,
> ...


I tried to pm u but not sure how to attach...i m just posting wat my letter exactly has...
(Company address)
Date:. 
Emp Name:
Emp Id:

To whomsoever it may concern
This is to certify that MR xxxx was employed with us in full time basis(40 hrs per week) from date1 to date2.At the time of leaving the company he was designated as sr software engineer.
His roles and responsibities during tenure:
1.dddfff
2.wwwww
------
------
Hope this help..let me know if i need any other info


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> I tried to pm u but not sure how to attach...i m just posting wat my letter exactly has...
> (Company address)
> Date:.
> Emp Name:
> ...


As you have worked only in India, I think this may be sufficient 
Please make sure that the name, designation and contact details of the person signing the reference letter is given

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to pm u but not sure how to attach...i m just posting wat my letter exactly has...
> ...


Thanks buddy ...again person who signed the latter is some hr head, name signature designation is given but phone no is wat is mentioned in company address not individual personal number is given...lets see.....off later i have been in tizzy thinking over this acs stuff...?lets hope for the best...


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

Hi .. i think you should submit what you got and it would have the details on the letter about location and phone numbers etc ... its good to have it mentioned but i guess not mandatory... at the same time companies are getting such request in large numbers and they are accommodating at times and some have started to accommodate..

i think we need the following for ACS:

1.Passport only the details page attested
2.Transcripts from university attested
3.main degree certificate attested ( some say color copy works but i think i would go for attestation personal choice)
4.Current company offer letter and the experience letter (extra could be a business card and/or 3 months payslips(attested))
5.Previous companies relieving letter along with experience letter on letter head (some suggest the experience letter should be attested need to get confirmation on the same)with business card and pay slips (Attested) if possible
6.if any Statutory declaration with manager that should be a stamp paper of some value you should find that information from the forum members along with these
•Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
•Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
•Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates 

*Please Note: the ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self-statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.*

Senior or experience members can pitch and comments on anything that needs correction.. thanks in advance for all your support
All the best .. and lets do it quick


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

*ACS Assessment - June 2017*

Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

theillusionist said:


> Subscribing to this thread





knagelli said:


> Subscribing to this thread.


Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar. 

It changes to "Unsubscribe to this thread" after you've used it, so you can also do that if you want. 

Thank you. 
kaju


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

auspr17 said:


> Hi .. i think you should submit what you got and it would have the details on the letter about location and phone numbers etc ... its good to have it mentioned but i guess not mandatory... at the same time companies are getting such request in large numbers and they are accommodating at times and some have started to accommodate..
> 
> i think we need the following for ACS:
> 
> ...


Hi AUSPR,

Have you submitted docs for ACS?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> auspr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi .. i think you should submit what you got and it would have the details on the letter about location and phone numbers etc ... its good to have it mentioned but i guess not mandatory... at the same time companies are getting such request in large numbers and they are accommodating at times and some have started to accommodate..
> ...


Hi Friend,
I guess you need not to submit salary slips or offer letter to Acs.
You attach salary slip if you are going with statutory declaration.
Correct me if wrong.
And also there is no need to furnish current company's offer letter/business card unless asked for ..this is as per my knowledge so as to what i read on acs guidelines..


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

How long is ACS taking these days to assess an nominated occupation? Just submitted my papers today. Crossing fingers that everything goes well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> How long is ACS taking these days to assess an nominated occupation? Just submitted my papers today. Crossing fingers that everything goes well.


Mostly 2 weeks

Cheers


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

*Need help with calculating the total experience after ACS assessment*

Hi All,
I have applied for ACS assessment on 1st June 2017 and received the result today (20th June 2017).
My employment is from March 2006 through 30th May 2017.

Below is the response I received from ACS, they say that experience after June 2009 will be considered, WILL I BE ABLE TO GET 8 YEARS OF POINTS FOR 189 visa? Does it include the months of June 2009 and May 2017?
*****
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from xxxx University completed April
2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 03/2006 - 05/2017
*****

Thank you all,
Sreeni


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree11 said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for ACS assessment on 1st June 2017 and received the result today (20th June 2017).
> My employment is from March 2006 through 30th May 2017.
> 
> ...


You can claim points from 1st July 2009
If you are continuing in the same job , company, role , location, then you can continue to claim points for experience as long as nothing if the above changes

So as on 30th June 2017 you will have 8 years experience 

Cheers


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you newbienz, what intrigued is me ACS did not leave out just years, but some months as well. My experience started in March 2006 and had they left till March 2009, it would have made sense. But they decided to consider after June 2009, which is very weird. Any thoughts on that? If I email ACS will they care to reply?
Thanks,
Sreeni


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

sree11 said:


> Thank you newbienz, what intrigued is me ACS did not leave out just years, but some months as well. My experience started in March 2006 and had they left till March 2009, it would have made sense. But they decided to consider after June 2009, which is very weird. Any thoughts on that? If I email ACS will they care to reply?
> Thanks,
> Sreeni


Starting July 1 2017 you can anyway claim 8yrs...how does it matter? you are going to get maximum points anyway for 8+yrs experience....


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for your prompt response. Based on what I read, I thought they only consider period of employment approved by ACS assessment, so considering employment after May 30 2017 is news to me. Can you please point me to the Australia immigration page where they have a mention that continuing employment after ACS assessment is considered for EOI?


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

sree11 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. Based on what I read, I thought they only consider period of employment approved by ACS assessment, so considering employment after May 30 2017 is news to me. Can you please point me to the Australia immigration page where they have a mention that continuing employment after ACS assessment is considered for EOI?


Hi Sreeni, what we can derive from the message you shared by ACS assessment is as newbienz said you can starting claiming points from July1st 2009 till date if you have not stopped working for the latest company  which should get you 8 years experience by june 30 2017 and 15 points which is maximum.

Refere Page # 5 of the below mentioned link

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to apply for ACS assessment today, I am just wondering if the course work related to Machine Learning and Data Science will considered as ITC Major?

Since there is no ANZSCO code associated with Data Scientist position , I chose Software Engineer, would it be a problem? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

*ACS downtime*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1286857-acs-downtime-22nd-27th-june.html


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Guys, 
Have submitted the ACS 2 weeks back. But now after the changes in portal, am not able to find a link to check the application status. Please let me know if anyone know the link to check the application status.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi Guys,
> Have submitted the ACS 2 weeks back. But now after the changes in portal, am not able to find a link to check the application status. Please let me know if anyone know the link to check the application status.
> 
> Thanks


Drop them an email giving your reference number and the problem you are facing
They will give the solution 
They respond within hours

Cheers


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

ryanking said:


> Hi Guys,
> Have submitted the ACS 2 weeks back. But now after the changes in portal, am not able to find a link to check the application status. Please let me know if anyone know the link to check the application status.
> 
> Thanks


Use this link: https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs-red/skills-assessment/my-application-status2


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> ryanking said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


You have to go to online application the way you do for applying new application the very first time and then select you have already an account option ...yes or no... two options are there...also now onwards u have to use your email id as user name instead of application reference no...better you reset you password because for me my old password was not working after their update then i reset my password and it worked..hope this helps!!


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Submitted the application to ACS today ( 27th june 2017). Hope I get positively assessed.

Also experienced the new look of the application, was confused at many places but an expert from this forum has helped out to fill the application successfully.


----------



## rbaghban (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I'm planning to apply for ACS assessment under ICT Business Analyst - 261111. I have an interesting case and am abit confused about choosing the right way to get maximum points out of my application. It's would be great if you could help me. 

I have almost 13.3 yrs relevant experience. My employment letters with title ICT business analyst are ready to submit. Since, I don't have any university degree so I should apply with RPL. Assuming 8 yrs deduction from my 13.3 yrs experienc, I will be able to get 10 points out of 5 yrs relevant experince. 

To strengthen my application and get addtional 10 points, I prepared for MCSE exam and nailed it in June 3rd 2017 (took me 5 months), which can be assessed as NOT related Diploma (correct me if I am wrong). 
The catch is, if I claim the vendor certification in my assessment application:
- Can I claim to get 10 points for this vendor certification along with 10 (or 5 points) for my skilled experince or I lose the experience points because it's not "Met to Date"?
- Do I neccesarily need to apply with RPL or without RPL?
- If I should apply with RPL, is it 6 yrs or 8 yrs? 
- What else should I consider before applying?

Thanks in advance, 
Rasoul


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

dooralpha said:


> If ACS letter says Relevant Skilled Employment Date is "AFTER JAN", HOW DOES ONE FILL EOI, do i fill january in the EOI or Do i use february


Word "After" means it can be anytime after January but not January, simple is that. 1st Feb should be recorded in EOI.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> If ACS letter says Relevant Skilled Employment Date is "AFTER JAN", HOW DOES ONE FILL EOI, do i fill january in the EOI or Do i use february


Care to add your data point mate? When did you apply for ACS & when did you get positive assessment? Thank you


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Is ACS eventually contacting employers to confirm/verify work details? I am just curious as my current manager is on holidays overseas, and former employer is actually in south america so time difference needs to be taken into account if they want to call.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Is ACS eventually contacting employers to confirm/verify work details? I am just curious as my current manager is on holidays overseas, and former employer is actually in south america so time difference needs to be taken into account if they want to call.


ACS normally does not do employers verification.
I have not heard of any member reporting the same
Cheers


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Applied on 13th June. Still "with assessor"

Anyoen facing difficulties logging in - use this link: https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status2


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

I had applied on 27th June, it says In Progress. 

Yet to go to an assessor.


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

Submitted ACS assessment for ICT BA yesterday(29th June 2017). finger crossed. any clue by when will we get to know the result?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

rahuldev50 said:


> Submitted ACS assessment for ICT BA yesterday(29th June 2017). finger crossed. any clue by when will we get to know the result?


To answer your question, it's unpredictable. Most of them applied first of June, they are yet to receive their results. 

U can also follow this thread. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1284601

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> To answer your question, it's unpredictable. Most of them applied first of June, they are yet to receive their results.
> 
> U can also follow this thread.
> June 2017- ACS gang
> ...



yah!. Lets hope for the best


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

someone was telling last week about some skill set update from July 1st etc.

Any news on that? Did anyone get his assessment completed who filed in June 2017?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys very soon to be the end of the day. Did anyone receive their ACS report?


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Guys very soon to be the end of the day. Did anyone receive their ACS report?


Sorry didnt get you. ery soon to be the end of the day what?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

rahuldev50 said:


> Sorry didnt get you. ery soon to be the end of the day what?


What I meant was it was end of business hours for australia now 18:18 (Sydney)


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

Any Updates on anyone getting his ACS cleared for 261313 who applied in JUne 17?


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

Submitted for ACS assessment on June 19th, still waiting for assessment report. ACS had some system up gradation that week, probably its getting delayed due to that. They have mentioned it their website that it might take 6-8 weeks for assessment to complete.


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

My friend who had filed for ACS assessment on 21st got his assessment moved today from 'In progress' to 'With Assessor' .


----------



## thipag (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys, I want to confirm something.

System/Business Analysts and Software Developers are listed in the official immigration site as pro-rata occupations, which means, too many people applying so they had to increase the minimum score to candidates even be considered at all. (Minimum 65 points).

That means even If I anyone can get 60 points, he or she would sit in Skill Select indefinitely.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

R_J said:


> My friend who had filed for ACS assessment on 21st got his assessment moved today from 'In progress' to 'With Assessor' .




Hi Mate,

Even I submitted my ACS on 26th June, 2017 and moved to 'with assessor' within 2 days and currently in the same state since then. I am in Melbourne on a 457 visa since May, 2016

Really getting impatient now.

Have heard that some recent application got an outcome with a deduction of 4 years of experience.

Do you know under what occupation your friend submitted the ACS and what's his outcome. What years of experience have been deducted from his assessment outcome. His qualification and all?


****************************************************************
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Applied: 26th June, 2017
Current ACS State: With Assessor
IT Experience: 4 and half years - 1 year in Australia -Hoping for 5 points, depends on ACS outcome
Job Episodes: 1
Qualification: BCA+MCA - hoping for 15 points, depends on ACS outcome.
PTE: 8 each - 20 points
Age: 29 - 30 points


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

R_J said:


> Submitted for ACS assessment on June 19th, still waiting for assessment report. ACS had some system up gradation that week, probably its getting delayed due to that. They have mentioned it their website that it might take 6-8 weeks for assessment to complete.


Hi,

What's the current state of your ACS application. When and what was the last status update on your application.

I applied on 26th June 2017, moved to 'with assessor' on 28th June and under same state since then.


****************************************************************
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Applied: 26th June, 2017
Current ACS State: With Assessor
IT Experience: 4 and half years - 1 year in Australia -Hoping for 5 points, depends on ACS outcome
Job Episodes: 1
Qualification: BCA+MCA - hoping for 15 points, depends on ACS outcome.
PTE: 8 each - 20 points
Age: 29 - 30 points


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi 

I applied on 19th June and moved to "With Assessor" status the next day but since then it has not made any progress, it's been three weeks.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

R_J said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied on 19th June and moved to "With Assessor" status the next day but since then it has not made any progress, it's been three weeks.



Whats your background. Qualification and Occupation under which applied?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Whats your background. Qualification and Occupation under which applied?


Would you please let us know whenever you receive your report.

I will keep on posting my application status here whenever there is an update from ACS.


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

I have applied for 261111 ICT Business Analyst, Qualification is BBM Computer Applications + MCA. Have around 7 years exp. I'm worried because not sure if they will consider BBM CA as IT minor or Non ICT, I have only 3.5 years exp post MCA.


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Would you please let us know whenever you receive your report.
> 
> I will keep on posting my application status here whenever there is an update from ACS.


Sure will do, first thing every morning I do is check for ACS application status   . I would also need to get a 79+ in PTE, havent given the exam yet.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

R_J said:


> Sure will do, first thing every morning I do is check for ACS application status   . I would also need to get a 79+ in PTE, havent given the exam yet.


Same here. I am checking it for at least 3 times a day :frusty: 

Don't worry, I think you would already be aware that, if you have IT experience prior to MCA, they are going to consider that as well and a best requirement met date will be determined.

Your MCA is ICT major in computing for sure. So, I think they should only deduct 2 years for you taking into consideration your complete experience and not the one after MCA only. What I am unsure is about the points you will get for your education. It would be 10 right and not 15.

Worst thing that can happen in your case is that you won't get any points for your experience. That's the same scenario I am worried about. Have heard few cases where they are deducting 4 years even for ICT Major computing degree. In that case 79+ in PTE becomes mandatory.

Everything is uncertain at the moment till we receive the outcome of the ACS, Seems like they have started following some new norms, which are still unknown.

Lets see what happens.

Thanks.


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

Was wondering, if any one who had submitted the application in June received the assessment yet?


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Some have received the assessment. I applied for assessment on 16th June and application status is with assessor. It is stuck on that stage from 18th June. Checking emails almost after every hour now. Only one hour to go and then we have to wait for next week.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

*ACS - applied 21 June 2017*

submitted my spouce's ACS application on 21 June (a day before ACS website's upgrade downtime). Category - 261313.

Application is still with Assessor. Anyone applied around same time and has received the assessment ?


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

Got my ACS assessment today after 33 days. Positive result


----------



## jagstech1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

*Received ACS Positive*

Got my ACS report today, I had applied on 16th June 2017
ANZSCO - 261311
Submitted : 16th June 2017

Waited Waited and Waited.....till start of 6th Week...

Received : 24th July 2017


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

I got my acs assessment positive last week saying my exp to count from may 2012, but not mentioned anything about my education score. I applied with RPL since i dont have any computer subject in degree and in masters. Does it mean that I will get the points for degree equivalent.


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

Team,
I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.


----------



## kwt_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,

I am about to start my ACS submission for 263111.
I have B.Tech Electronics & Communication from MG University.

I understand that there are primarily 5 documents which need to be submitted. If not RPL then 4 documents.

1. 1. Birth Certificate or Passport 
2. Degree or Award Certificate
3. Degree or Award Transcript
• Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
4. Employment References.
5. If you apply for a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application, you will need to submit an ACS Recognition of Prior Learning Form.

As for the 3rd document viz 

3. Degree or Award Transcript
• Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved

Is consolidated mark list given in the final semester sufficient ? or do we have to attest and submit mark list for all the semesters ?



Thanks in advance.


----------

